

Easy approaches make learning math hard - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24299980/

======
hugh
The experiments were done on college students, and yet they seem to be trying
to draw conclusions about elementary school students. This seems like a pretty
big flaw -- I suspect they learn in very different ways.

~~~
JacobAldridge
While not directly related to this methodology, in my work (as a business
coach) we observe that adults learn through experience, not just observation,
which may support your point.

